# No hits?



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Starting to get a little frustrated. We had 3-4 baits getting hit almost every day and they haven't been hit the last 3-4 days. Not sure what happened. We went up and baited for 4 days in a row around labor day and they were getting hit daily and we went up last weekend and had alot of pictures but we haven't had em hit in about 4 days. Not sure whats changed? I was wondering if its the weather because its been a little warmer? Hopefully they show back up soon...........they got approximately 77.5 hours to arrive!!!:lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Probably just all the activity in the woods right now. People are gearing up for all the seasons etc. Is there a big acorn or berry crop near you right now? Any other competitors baiting close by? Sorry to say, but it'll only get worse now that small game is open and hounds can be dropped.

Don't think the heat bothers them much...I shot mine in 84 degree heat and it was the 3rd one I saw that day...by 2:30 pm.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

uptracker said:


> Sorry to say, but it'll only get worse now that small game is open and hounds can be dropped.


The hounds aren't going to bother anything... That's just an easy excuse to cause controversy.

The warmer days and abundance of natural food could be an issue, also bears don't always den where they summer and there is the possibility that they've moved. Doesn't seem likely though if you've had a few different bears @ your baits. I know of a few guys who have had the same issue w/their baits last week, six days w/no activity, but they turned back and are very active again.

Good luck...


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. Its been a lot of fun so far and alot of work. I really underestimated how much work running baits would be. My brother (chuckinduck) and my friend (engin eddie) and myself all have permits and I was blown away with all the work involved. Its all been worth it though. My friend is up working on the baits all week till me and my brother get there thurs night and he said they weren't hit again today either. The good news is we aren't running out of bait, the bad news is I don't think I can eat all the jelly we got!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Kshafer, good post. I have been doing a lot of hunting in Wisconsin lately. Big difference in regulations...each year they take turns, bait hunters get the first 5 days. The next year dog hunters get the first 5. You do not hear the constant whining between users. 

I have noticed, dog hunters running their dogs off of baits hunt off the same baits every day. One of their tactics is to recheck baits about every 2 hours off-and-on through the day...and it works for them. Based on all the statements about dogs driving bear out of an area, the Wisconsin experiences refutes such claims. 

You are right about the claims being nothing more than trumped up rhetoric.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Thanks guys. Its been a lot of fun so far and alot of work. I really underestimated how much work running baits would be. My brother (chuckinduck) and my friend (engin eddie) and myself all have permits and I was blown away with all the work involved. Its all been worth it though. My friend is up working on the baits all week till me and my brother get there thurs night and he said they weren't hit again today either. The good news is we aren't running out of bait, the bad news is I don't think I can eat all the jelly we got!


 
You guys arent really going up to hunt, your just going up to party and get away from the wives...LOL!!:lol::lol:

Scott


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Rooster and kshafer.....your info is scewed and your motives still shine through...

Heard a lot about you guys and Bearboy over the past wekk....lets just say I will no longer acknowledge what you guys say.

Dogs running off a bait kills the site....period.

Guys, if you want to be able to hunt over bait in the future, don't take anything these guys say to heart. They're a threat to the bait hunter.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

uptracker said:


> Rooster and kshafer.....your info is scewed and your motives still shine through...
> 
> Heard a lot about you guys and Bearboy over the past wekk....lets just say I will no longer acknowledge what you guys say.
> 
> ...


Uptracker,

I cannot and will not speak for anyone but myself, so:

First, I would like to say that my information comes from two places, my own experience and MDNR statistics. NOT from word of mouth or from what my buddies friends brother said @ a camp fire the other night.

Second, I have never, anywhere, said or stated that I was against baiting in any way. Again, you are deliriously misinformed and it is obvious that your true colors and biases (or your handlers') are showing through.

As I said before, untrue statements like that are meant only to cause controversy and friction between different factions of hunters and are unfounded, unjust and unneeded. I really think before you decide to reply again with more disdain, that you go back and read THIS, because as hunters sharing and managing a vital resource, that is the type of attitude we all need.


----------



## engin_eddie (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, Northwood, we'll get an 'A' for effort if nothing else!


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

You don't know what you are talking about. We only run off baits during kill season because it is just hard roads where we hunt. We hunt for a week straight with most of the baits hit every night. We come back most weekends the rest of the season and still run off the same baits.It's obvious what your motives are in your post.It's odd that some seem so against hound hunting untuil they need one tracked or actually try it once to see what it's all about. I've had some real anti hound people hunt with me and now they just love it and see it in a different light. It's either ignorance or greed, in my opinion


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Lets not turn this into a Hounds vs. Bait thread, we all know how thats gonna go!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Unable to debate the facts...and as Kshafer stated, go back and check my posts, I have not taken a position against baiting...only commercial baiting and for that matter guiding with hounds, too. FYI, commercial bear baiting is a business and it needs to be regulated like any other business. AND IT IS GOING TO BE.


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

uptracker said:


> Rooster and kshafer.....your info is scewed and your motives still shine through...
> 
> Heard a lot about you guys and Bearboy over the past wekk....lets just say I will no longer acknowledge what you guys say.
> 
> ...


 I GOTTA CALL B.S. ON THIS GUY ..:lol::lol:
IT WOULD SEEM A GUY WOULD DO A BIT OF RESEARCH BEFORE INSERTING HIS FOOT IN HIS MOUTH LOL .. WAY TO GO LOL ..

Why dont you spend some more time in the bear swamp , and a little less time talking about things you dont know about UPTRACKER ? ..lol 


OH YEA I FORGOT !!!! The internet is the only place guys like you are experts !!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

My facts are sound and I know about 20 guys that'd back me up right now.

BTW, why is it that all the hound hunters are on the computer during daylight hours when their season just started yesterday?..........hows that for "the internet is the only place guys like you are experts."

It's not that you guys are against baiting, but it's the fact that you guys don't want people coming into your territory and shooting bears before you can even hunt.

Now, I for one can tell you that in 2003 I had a tag in Newberry. I ran three baits for over a month with no problems at all...all three were getting hit. Day one I was in the stand and had three dogs run right underneath me. I never had another bear hit that bait afterwards. Day two, I went to sit in my other stand and guess what happens.....on the way, I have to stop in the middle of a two track about 1/4 mile from my bait. Why? There was a truck parked sideways in the road and a guy hanging out the side with a big "tracking device". I asked he to go through to which he said "not yet". That bait also went dead...never to be hit again. My last bait went dead too....there were dog tracks all over it. This one was the furthest into the swamp, far from any roads or trails too. Go figure....

As for the other stuff, I got the whole run down of how you guys are pressing the DNR and whining that you don't like commercial guides baiting and taking 50% of the harvest before you even get to hunt. I heard quite a bit about each of your personalities too. YOUR rhetoric isn't fooling anyone that knows better. Just think of a few of the guys that left this site just because of YOUR rhetoric....there's a few isn't there.

THE END


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

uptracker said:


> My facts are sound and I know about 20 guys that'd back me up right now.
> 
> BTW, why is it that all the hound hunters are on the computer during daylight hours when their season just started yesterday?..........hows that for "the internet is the only place guys like you are experts."
> 
> ...


Uptracker,

It's unfortunate to see that your one bad experience has left you so jaded.

I would like to know where you received information that I have been pressing anyone about anything. I would also like to know where you gleaned the information that the commercial baiters are responsible for 50% of the take in the first five days... 

Also, please cease attempting to jade other individuals with hearsay and personal bias. If you don't want to work with the rest of the community; it's your choice, but please leave the rest of us out of it.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

uptracker, don't mean to shock you, but the incident you mentioned about a hound hunter blocking the road and telling you "not yet" is something I have experienced too much of in the 41 years I have been at this stuff. I resent it as much as you do. 

Sure wish you weren't so paranoid about Yooper's resenting downstate sportsmen. The only downstater's I resent are a handful of unethical hound hunters that come here and create a negative impact...and I also resent large commercial baiting operations exploiting what's left of our bear hunting.


----------



## Northern Steel (May 25, 2004)

first off let me state i have never bear hunted and am fairly clueless in the details involved in the pursuit other then you either hunt over bait or run dogs.
I am curious about the commercial baiting...what is the controversy? Are they guides baiting for clients? random people simply getting payed to bait only? something else?
I am not looking to fan any fires, and could probably do a search to find many arguments, i am just curious what the practice of commercial baiting entails and the problems that it brings.


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

Well UPTRACKER if you notice the guys in the lower are shut down till Saturday and have been for 5 days so the bait guys get the first shot .And my post was in the evening.. 
There is a quiet time (no hounds for 5 days) and the first day is bait hunt only ..And I am fine with that .. Anything to keep the piece .. 
But , when the compromise was made it seemed to make the bait hunters happy .. And yet they still complain  .. Go figure 
I did not realize one experience made you an expert ..  but I guess things are different where your from ..


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Starting to get a little frustrated. We had 3-4 baits getting hit almost every day and they haven't been hit the last 3-4 days. Not sure what happened. We went up and baited for 4 days in a row around labor day and they were getting hit daily and we went up last weekend and had alot of pictures but we haven't had em hit in about 4 days. Not sure whats changed? I was wondering if its the weather because its been a little warmer? Hopefully they show back up soon...........they got approximately 77.5 hours to arrive!!!:lol:


i wouldnt worry to much, we have had the same issues.still lots of berries out and other natural food for them...and since monday it has became worse with all the small game hunters out. this will just make them come in later. we have had bears coming in around noon....now its 4-5-6:00 the last few days. just keep doing what your doing and you will be ok.

big d


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

my personal opinion between a bait runner and hounds doesnt matter, what i do think is the state needs to make 2 separate seasons so there isnt any arguments over this. you guys shouldnt rag on each other, this is something that needs to be addressed to the state of michigan. their the ones that make the rules , thier the ones that create this controversy. just my opinion.

big d


----------

